# material for canvassers



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

so next year i plan on giving canvassing a go with a marketing team. as i would like to move away from builders entirely and just focus on repaints. I want to try an aggressive marketing approach rather than spend money and wait for the phone to ring. 

i plan on just basically asking people if they want a free estimate much like the solar companies around here do by pounding the pavement. i don't know how it'll go, but hey good to give anything a try right. 

we are basically just gunna knock ppl up and say "hey I'm x from surepaint, i noticed some fading paint on your house, so i just wanted to give you a free estimate" i know it sounds corny but short and sweet might work. 

so i have some freebies that the dulux people give us to make customers aware of the accredited program and interest free finance which we would just staple a business card too, i was gunna couple that with a double sided a5 flyer which is the same as the below but onside is interior and the other is exterior. 

is it too much stuff to hand out? like all i want ppl to do is schedule estimates. we would be walking older new build estates where everything was project homes and the paint is already fading badly after 5 years, these homes are worth 600 thousand plus so it isn't a cheap neighbourhood just poor builders. so id imagine a lot of home owners with painting related issues interior and exterior.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I have never letter-boxed for work but respect your enthusiasm to do so. I reckon there would be too many time wasters wanting small jobs done.

Doesn't your web page get enough customer enquiries Glenn ? I find my internet presence along with the accredited link to my page more than adequate for me and my crew.


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

small jobs are fine, we have other trades aswell such as renders, carpenters etc which will do handy man type works ontop of painting. i want to target the house wives! the women that are constantly stuck in a house that is falling apart from slap up project builders and has a husband that is either too busy or not a handyman to do anything about it. with 12 months interest free i think that will be the closer. i personally don't want the work to do myself, id rather sweat my ass of in NC, but to possibly expand and try to keep a 1 - 2 subs that are a 1 or 2 man band going is my goal. since i converted to surepaint from S & A painting i don't have the first page web ranking anymore, i had a top 3 listing at one point for the main keyword "painters brisbane" got a ton of work from it. the idea is to have an aggressive on the ground campaign and a online campaign. if canvassing works to be a vaiable way of generating leads that are cold, then after a few jobs are done in the street it would be very easy to convert the rest. i don't want to work for builders anymore so trying to generate heaps of repaint work.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I see you are pushing the 12 months interest free and they tried to push it at a seminar down here about 3 years ago, but I am very much apposed to offering credit like that. Not many accredited painters have taken that up by the way. 
Why should I presume to intrude with offering credit to customers when I don't know their financial situation ?


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

harvey norman does it all the time, i personally can afford a new air con unit , plasma etc but why not use the interest free to get it now and direct debit the payments over the term. i don't think that someone has to be "poor" to use finance its just a more manageable way to pay for something. rather than departing with 5 - 7 thousand to paint the inside of their home why finance it at an easily 130 a week and go for that trip to bali like you dream. the finance allows the customer the best of both worlds. a house that looks great AND that shopping spree or holiday because lets face it no body wants to pay to get their house painted if they could be spending the money on something cool


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

o.k I think you are alone with that view but good luck to you.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

The interest free plan is intriguing.
College Pro uses this effectively. It's essentially free money; granted you pay before the interest kicker. But a 12 month same as cash plan? Time is money.

I have seen many pot and brush guys and know it all sub 1 million rev guys speak about as if it's such a horrible idea. "I don't need that, I already got jobs lined out for 2015." 

Canvassing is the best return on your time if done properly. We paint at the Space Needle and adjoining art gallery from Canvassing.


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

> But a 12 month same as cash plan? Time is money.


yes its completely interest free period, we get paid from a finance company and they deal with the client after the jobs complete we arnt offering the fiancé ourselves...

im in australia so got no idea how they actually operate but can only make an educated guess by research. much the same as when i look through the content you create john. It seems to me they have the system of training canvassers to door knock and hand out information and book estimates for a salesman. If a bunch of unlicensed and untrained college kids can sell paint jobs to home owners by knocking on their door, then its obviously clear that its viable for a professional outfit.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

glennb said:


> yes its completely interest free period, we get paid from a finance company and they deal with the client after the jobs complete we arnt offering the fiancé ourselves...
> 
> im in australia so got no idea how they actually operate but can only make an educated guess by research. much the same as when i look through the content you create john. It seems to me they have the system of training canvassers to door knock and hand out information and book estimates for a salesman. If a bunch of unlicensed and untrained college kids can sell paint jobs to home owners by knocking on their door, then its obviously clear that its viable for a professional outfit.


The carrying costs of that interest-free loan have to come from somewhere...my guess is that it's from you.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Seattlepainting said:


> The interest free plan is intriguing.
> College Pro uses this effectively. It's essentially free money; granted you pay before the interest kicker. But a 12 month same as cash plan? Time is money.
> 
> I have seen many pot and brush guys and know it all sub 1 million rev guys speak about as if it's such a horrible idea. "I don't need that, I already got jobs lined out for 2015."
> ...


And neither one is free.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Its a finance company trying to get on board with some painting companies down here. 

We provide the customer with an offer for 12 months interest free finance for their painting, then the finance company pays us and bills the homeowner. They rely on collecting interest from the homeowner and there is no out of pocket expense to the contractor.
I don't approve of this by the way, it has little merit in my opinion.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Brian C said:


> Its a finance company trying to get on board with some painting companies down here.
> 
> We provide the customer with an offer for 12 months interest free finance for their painting, then the finance company pays us and bills the homeowner. They rely on collecting interest from the homeowner and there is no out of pocket expense to the contractor.
> I don't approve of this by the way, it has little merit in my opinion.


We have had a finance company for a while. We haven't processed any loans but I'm looking to push it to every customer big or small this year....promotions team sounds like a great idea.....


----------

